# Dell 3100cn Laser Printer - multi-color dashes printing out



## gigglejess (Oct 26, 2008)

My Dell 3100cn color laser printer just began printing these little (1cm) dash that is made up of 3 dots (black, cyan, magenta). It prints one about 2 inches down from the top of the page and one about 2 inches up from the bottom of the page on every single printout. Do I need to replace something in my printer? All toner is new and I only use genuine Dell products. The drum was new and installed 10/9/08. Please help!


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

update the drivers or uninstall/reinstall them. is there any maintenance settings where it gives you options to check/align/clean the printer?


----------



## gigglejess (Oct 26, 2008)

I bought this printer used of Ebay. I basically plugged in a USB cable and it worked. I do not recall installing drivers, so I would have no idea how to install/reinstall them. I can't find any settings to align/realign as this is a laser not an inkjet, so their is no alignment or head cleaning maintenance buttons. It's very frustrating. I'm going to call Dell today to see if they sold me a defective drum, as that was the last thing I replaced.


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Sounds like a test or alert function.

You can download the drivers and software here (Dell official site): http://support.dell.com/support/dow...PRN_LSR_3100CN&hidos=WW1&hidlang=en&TabIndex=


----------



## Dell-Jimmy P (Oct 27, 2008)

gigglejess 

When trouble shooting a problem like this a picture is worth a thousand words, it might be helpfull if you could post a picture of one of the prints.


----------

